# Apache2 error.log (Apache zerschossen)



## Jakop (31. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,
wünsche euch erstmal Guten Rutsch!
habe Debian 4 mit apache2, php5, mysql5. Habe Ispconfig installiert.
Habe auch diesen Fehler in error.log. Leider kann ich kaum english.
http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=236
Habe die Befehle ausgeführt was da steht.

```
cd /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.conf php4.conf
ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.load php4.load
/etc/init.d/apache2 restart
```
Apache2 startet jetzt nicht mehr. Wie mache ich es wieder rückgängig?
In welche Datei wird es geschrieben?


----------



## Till (31. Dez. 2007)

Das was Du da siehst, ist kein Fehler sondern nur eine Warnung von Apache die man in der ISPConfig Konfiguration deaktivieren kann. Ist im Übrigen komplett harmlos und beeinflußt nicht die Funktionsfähigkeit Deines Servers.

Dazu stellst Du den php modus von "both" auf "addtype" in der Datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php

Dann musst Du noch Deine Änderungen rückgängig machen, indem Du Folgende Befehle aufrufts:

rm -f  /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.conf
rm -f  /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.load
/etc/init.d/apache2 restart

Wenn Di jetzt die Einstellungen einer Webseite in ISPConfig änderst, wird die Konfiguration neu geschrieben und die Warnungen verschwinden.


----------



## Jakop (31. Dez. 2007)

Vielen dank.


----------

